# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Budgetts eating Dubia Roach

## Kitten

Did a water change on my Budgetts' tub today and fed him in his deli cup. I managed to snap some cute photos of him eating a dubia roach. I still need to think of a name for him...

----------


## falconez

Beautiful frog the funniest ever IMHO  :Smile: 
O.T. :how can I manage to get visible the species I own (as you have) with relative pics (ex: Pyxicephalus adspersus Keeper)?
I think I have to manage on my profile in some way but I couldn't figure how...
Thanks in advance to who's gonna help me  :Wink:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

He/she is so cute. :Smile:  I really like these frogs. They're so cool.

----------


## Kitten

> Beautiful frog the funniest ever IMHO 
> O.T. :how can I manage to get visible the species I own (as you have) with relative pics (ex: Pyxicephalus adspersus Keeper)?
> I think I have to manage on my profile in some way but I couldn't figure how...
> Thanks in advance to who's gonna help me



Thank you for your kind comment.
As far as the getting the signature pictures in your signature, I kind of explained it in this post: http://www.frogforum.net/off-topic/1...tml#post101998 The pictures in my signature I created myself.

----------

